# Dovetail Disaster



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

This is the first time I tried dovetails on 1/2" plywood and so far it really sucks! No matter what speeds or direction I try it is pulling the veneer off the plywood. The bit has only done maybe a dozen poplar and soft pine drawers with no problems. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.:furious:


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

jimmomech8 said:


> This is the first time I tried dovetails on 1/2" plywood and so far it really sucks! No matter what speeds or direction I try it is pulling the veneer off the plywood. The bit has only done maybe a dozen poplar and soft pine drawers with no problems. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.:furious:


Not trying to be funny here but honestly my suggestion would be to not try to do dovetails on plywood......baltic birch maybe but that's about it.......it's just really hard to get it to not tear out..........can you use any other material or are you limited to plywood for some reason on your project?


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Not to be too much of a smarta$$, but my first suggestion would be "don't try to make dovetails in plywood." EDIT: Looks like Tom beat me to that suggestion. 

But if you absolutely positively have to give it a try, then (and I'm assuming by referring to the bit that you're using a router) try some tape over the wood before hitting it with the router, or if your jig will accommodate it, try sandwiching it between two pieces of sacrificial wood.


----------



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

I kinda thought that might be the problem but never tried plywood before. I guess it's a trip to the HD and get some poplar and plane it down to 1/2". Have to have 1/2" because these are drawer boxes that mount on 3/4" pullout shelves. Wish someone had 1/2" stuff. I hate lugging out the planer for just that little bit. Thanks for the quick response and learning experience.:notworthy:


----------



## 6SpeedSD (Jan 21, 2011)

Not sure what lengths you need, but Lowes around here has Oak, Pine, and Poplar boards in 1/2" thicknesses. 2ft and 4ft lengths. I use them alot for drawer construction. Might give them a try if you have a Lowes store locally.


----------

